# CWRC Field Trial



## Blended (Feb 27, 2012)

FYI, Whistling Elk Ranch, the location of our trial will be preparing Cowboy Breakfasts on Saturday and Sunday July 25 and 26. Cost is ~$10. They were well received last year!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Series by Series callback info appreciated.
Thanks and good luck


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry but cell service is not available...so don't expect much info...10 dogs back to Q water marks in the morning...off top of my head - John C. and Brit; Robby and Mickey; Marcy W. and Edda; Kenny and Rambo; Paul K. and Blue; Tim M. and Doc; Lainee M. and Riot; Joe and Linc; Clint and Harley and Captain - think that's 10?


----------



## Suzisageek (Aug 24, 2012)

Breakfast! Yum!


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone have Q results?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Qual:

1st - Paul K. and Blue
2nd - Joe and Linc
3rd - Clint and Captain
4th - Robby and Mickey
RJ - Tim and Doc
JAMS - John and Brit; Marcy and Edda; Clint and Harley; Kenny and Rambo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am:

1st - Mark and Lefty
2nd - Suzan and Tia
3rd - Brad and Gordy
4th - David and Tango 
RJ - Bill and Ruger
JAMS - Mike and Katie; Bill and Katniss


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update, FOM. Much appreciated.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on the AM placement David.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW!!! If Mark won with Lefty that's just awesome!!! Barely 3 years old and I think this is Lefty's first Am entry!?!? WOW!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> WOW!!! If Mark won with Lefty that's just awesome!!! Barely 3 years old and I think this is Lefty's first Am entry!?!? WOW!!!


Actually, I think its Leftys 3rd or 4th Am, but it is still very impressive. Mark and Lefty ran a great trial.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

BBnumber1 said:


> Actually, I think its Leftys 3rd or 4th Am, but it is still very impressive. Mark and Lefty ran a great trial.


Apparently you did too!!
Congrats to all finishers


----------

